# ELL



## Kirjava (Jul 23, 2010)

ELL documentation sucks aside from some pages here and there. Seems that most algs that are online favoured movecount over ergonomics.

Thanks to Rob, Erik and others for some of these.

*Noflips*

Solved - lol
UPerm CW - M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2
UPerm ACW - M2 U M U2 M' U M2
HPerm - M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2
ZPerm - M2 U M2 U' E2 M E2 M

I added these for completeness sake - they're the ones I normally use. I know you want to tell me that yours are better ^_^

*2flips*

AdjPure - R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r'
OppPure - B' R B R' U R' U' M' U R U' R B' R' B M (or (M'U)*3 M'U2 (M'U)*3 M')
AdjH - M' U M U M' U M U M' U M U'
OppH - R U R' U' M' U2 R' U' R2 U' r' U R' U R U2
AdjAdjZ - R2 U' R' U' R U R U R2 U' M' U R' U' R2 r' (or f R U R' U' f2 z U' R' U R B)
OppAdjZ - F R U R' U' F' R' U' R' F R F' U R
OppZ - M U2 M' U' M U' M' U M U' M'
OppS - M U M' U' M U M' U M U2 M'
CW AwesomeFront - r U R' U' M U R U' R'
CW AwesomeBack - M' U M U2 M' U M
CW AwkwardFront - M U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M U
CW AwkwardBack - r2 U2 R2 U M' U' R2 U' M' U2 M2 U r2
CW AwesomeOpp - R' U' R U M U' R' U r
CW AwkwardOpp - r2 U M2 U2 M' U' R2 U' M' U R2 U2 r2
ACW AwesomeFront - M' U' M U2 M' U' M
ACW AwesomeBack - r' U' R U M' U' R' U R
ACW AwkwardFront - r' U' R U2 R2 U2 R r U R2 U R2 r' U r
ACW AwkwardBack - U' M' U M' U2 M U M2 U M'
ACW AwesomeOpp - R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
ACW AwkwardOpp - r U r' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 r U' r'

lol naming scheme.

*4flips*

Pure - M U2 M' U2 M U M' U2 M U2 M' U' 
HPerm - M U R U R' U' M2 U R U' r' U'
ZPerm - r' u M2 u' r U2 r' u M2 u' r U2 (or [F'RE2R'F, U2] if ur lazy)
UPerm CW - U M' U M U2 r U R' U M U' R U' R' 
UPerm ACW - U' M U' M' U2 r' U' R U' M' U R' U R


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 23, 2010)

Kirjava <3


----------



## Weston (Jul 23, 2010)

Do you think you can make a video of you performing your Z perm?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 23, 2010)

Weston said:


> Do you think you can make a video of you performing your Z perm?


<Kirjava> I'll do it tomorrow
<Kirjava> going to bed soon


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 23, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> ZPerm - M2 U M2 U' E2 M E2 M


M2 U' M2 U E2 M' E2 M', I prefer.



Kirjava said:


> OppPure - B' R B R' U R' U' M' U R U' R B' R' B M (or (M'U)*3 M'U2 (M'U)*3 M')


Um, (M' U)4 (M' U')4. Yeah.



Kirjava said:


> AdjAdjZ - R2 U' R' U' R U R U R2 U' M' U R' U' R2 r' (or f R U R' U' f2 z U' R' U R B)


F R U R' U' F2 L' U' L U F. Yeah, it's not <M, U, R>, but it's wicked fast.



Kirjava said:


> ZPerm - r' u M2 U' r U2 r' u M2 U' r U2 (or [F'RE2R'F, U2] if ur lazy)


I use (x) U2 M' U2 x' U' M2 U x' U2 M' U2.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 23, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > AdjAdjZ - R2 U' R' U' R U R U R2 U' M' U R' U' R2 r' (or f R U R' U' f2 z U' R' U R B)
> ...



:fp How did I not find that? 

So uh... yeah you could turn it into:

F R U R' U' F2 z U' R' U R b which is slightly nicer to the one in the original post

EDIT: nah I think maybe I still prefer f R U R' U' z B2 U' R' U R B


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 23, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



It was presented so oddly, man. I decided to post the version I use.
Even so, I find my way faster than the ways you posted, but heh.
Personal preference.


----------



## Erik (Jul 23, 2010)

Hmm can't get the 4 flip Z to work.

normal Z...come on then post something decent: M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' M' U M2' (notice the U2' and the M2' to show which direction is being twisted)

2flip OppPure: R' U R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r' R' U R (just the adjacent one with setup move and cancellations, better than the other stuff at least it flows)

2flidadjH: ok alg but an alternative <3: L' U2 L U F R U2 R' U' F' 

adjadjZ: what already has been said

oppadjfZ: M' U' M U' M' U2 M U M' U M, thanks to Guus easily sub-1.5

oppZ: R2' U' F U R' U' R2 F' R' U R U' R2 (I'm awesome at this alg, F' with right ring finger)

oppS: R2 U R' U' R F R2 U R U' F' U R2 just like oppZ


----------



## VP7 (Jul 23, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> OppPure - B' R B R' U R' U' M' U R U' R B' R' B M (or (M'U)*3 M'U2 (M'U)*3 M')



(M'U')2 M'U2 (MU')2 MU2


----------



## Escher (Jul 23, 2010)

Opp H: R' U2 R U' R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R' F' R2

Came up with it a while ago, posted it somewhere, never bothered to learn it (though it appeared on the wiki a few months later).


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 23, 2010)

OppH:

Originals:
L’ U’ L U L F R’ F2 L’ F’ R U R U’ R’
R U R’ U’ R’ F’ L F2 R F L’ U’ L’ U L

Some variations I made/found:
L’ U’ L U r U R’ U2’ r’ F R U R U’ R’
R U R’ U’ R’ F’ r U2 R U’ r’ U’ r’ F r

Sub 2 is easy with both algs. I don’t really prefer one over the other. Both are inverses of each other


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 23, 2010)

The algs I use are here. Some of them suck, I'll probably relearn them eventually.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 23, 2010)

You guys and your Z perms~

I can do that Z Perm in 1.3x. I can make a video if you really want, but I doubt this is fast enough to warrant one.

I actually know the other ZPerm and OppPure algs posted. I used to use the 2gen ZPerm before switching to this one.




Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > AdjAdjZ
> ...




That's leet. It's sorta similar to the alternative I posted, too.



Erik said:


> Hmm can't get the 4 flip Z to work.




Good catch. Fixed it. Try it again, it's sick.



Erik said:


> oppZ: R2' U' F U R' U' R2 F' R' U R U' R2 (I'm awesome at this alg, F' with right ring finger)
> 
> oppS: R2 U R' U' R F R2 U R U' F' U R2 just like oppZ




Woah, sexy. The other ones are just some MU junk I made up.

Why does everyone seem to dislike OppH? It's one of my favourites :/


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 23, 2010)

OppH <3.
Your alg for that is amaaaazing.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 26, 2010)

Weston said:


> Do you think you can make a video of you performing your Z perm?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 26, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> UPerm CW - M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2
> UPerm ACW - M2 U M U2 M' U M2



these are yummy. Thank you, sir.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 27, 2010)

If anybody's interested, here's Akimoto's ELL algs, note that LL is on F.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 8, 2010)

Oooh, I just found R' F' U' F U R U F R U R' U' F' for AdjAdjZ

Edit: I see it already kinda got posted. This is like a 3gen version.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 11, 2010)

https://docs.google.com/document/ed...tcThuEG8S7ZiH_-Je7Moj0&hl=en&authkey=CM6RnPQI

This is my generated list.
If any algs don't work, or if any algs are complete ****, tell me. =D


----------



## Xishem (Jan 4, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> ZPerm - r' u M2 u' r U2 r' u M2 u' r U2 (or [F'RE2R'F, U2] if ur lazy)


This is written with wide U turns, but it can be done with regular U turns, too:

r' U M2 U' r U2 r' U M2 U' r U2


----------

